# my new 270 liter tank



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

My new 270 liters tank getting ready for some red bellies :









































































*edit* resized the pics*)

hope you like it


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

amazing looking tank..gives me ideas..







..how many gallons is that????


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

70 US gallons it's not that big .. but much better than my old 30 US gallon tank :bleh:


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Really nice looking tank. It's exciting starting a new tank, especially one like that. Good luck!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

thank you !  i can't wait to see my 3 20 cm nattereri's swiming around that stone mountain


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

nice skull and background, can I ask what kind of background is that?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

it's a ready-made polystyrene foam plate that i've bought in the pet store.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

killar- where did you order that tank from??? does it have a wave front? i wanted one of those, but couldn't find it on the website!! please help me out!!


----------



## jkmbaum (Jan 21, 2004)

Your name tank looks great! i hope mines look as good when i get it!!


----------



## mctwist159 (Jan 7, 2004)

it does look like one of those wave front tanks....nice background,migh be a pain to clean though with all those rock, but they do look nice


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

> jahnke31 Posted on Jan 24 2004, 08:20 PM
> killar- where did you order that tank from??? does it have a wave front? i wanted one of those, but couldn't find it on the website!! please help me out!!


yes it has a wave front !!









the brand of the tank is : MP aquarien

and the site of their company is : here
and this is my tank
but it's all in german ..









i just bought the tank by the local pet shop.
be aware they're expensive


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Red crosses for me...









Welkom bij PFury, Killarbee: altijd leuk een paar medelanders te zien hier


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

awesome setup...i love the background


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

> Judazzz Posted on Jan 25 2004, 01:13 AM
> Red crosses for me...
> 
> Welkom bij PFury, Killarbee: altijd leuk een paar medelanders te zien hier


hosting was f*cked up







they're back online now


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice tank!!!









Although they import MP's here (mp was my first tank) i never have seen that model.

Jim


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

killarbee said:


> > Judazzz Posted on Jan 25 2004, 01:13 AM
> > Red crosses for me...
> >
> > Welkom bij PFury, Killarbee: altijd leuk een paar medelanders te zien hier
> ...


 That's much better









Like Jim said, I've seen quite a number of different types of MP tanks by now, but never one with a wave-shaped front wall like yours - I must say, it's totally bad-ass









Looking forward to see some pics of the future inhabitants!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

here some pic's when the tank was empty, and the nice wave front


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

and some more :


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hey, very nice tank. keep us posted with those P's in there.
good luck!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

i will add my 3 nattereri's next weekend..







(can't wait)

[ offtopic ]
BUT can i add some other new comers with them ? 
[ /offtopic ]


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that is a very nice set up you have there. i bet your Ps will love it.

Joe


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

awesome tank and pics


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

you could add a few more newcomers than just the 3 natts, but when they get bigger you will have to upsize!! by the way, i looked at your german site... but does anyone know where i can find a wavefront tank in the states????


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

I just bought some nice new comers for a veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy low price









i'll be adding some pictures later


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

all this for € 40


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice :nod: ...!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

those will look awesome in your tank

those tanks are becoming very popular...big als is carrying wave front tanks


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Awesome setup man. Welcome to PF. You'll impress alot of people with this setup!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

thank you !! :smile:

tommorrow i will buy a nice pleco and some neon tetra's just to try them in the same tank with the P's I HOPE it will work !!!









i'll keep you'll posted


----------



## chessie13 (Jan 7, 2004)

They sell 90 gal wavefronts at Petsmart here in Virginia.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

All I see is a bunch of red X's.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

over here the pictures just work fine









also added some new fish to the tank but i can't get them right on the pictures, to blurry. Do someone know some tips for making nice sharp pic's of tiny, fast fishes







? Can't get those little buggers to sit still


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

LOVE the tank!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

thanks can't wait to post some nice pictures of the other fish


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

ok and here they are :





































a swarm of neo's :










i hope they will survive next weekend
















greets


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is a old movie i took a long while ago from my old 30 US g tank.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

thats a nice tank man!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice tank







i love those wave front tanks. saw one at petsmart for like $1000.00







. i can never afford one


----------



## piranha-lover-uk (Jan 21, 2004)

thats a very nice tank . your fish seem mad compaired to mine what was u feeding. how old are yours and how ofter do you feed. i want to have mine feed like that.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

those reds you are adding are already pretty big....like 7"-8" i am guessing and you got them for that cheap. good job









Joe


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Nice set up :nod:


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

live webcam NOT ACTIVE


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Some fast pictures of my shoal, in boxes gonna add them to the tank any minute now :


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

First picture togheter i hope they like each other


















notice : cpt. eenoog (one eye) upper right

i'll keep you posted when they going to explore the tank !


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

chessie13 said:


> They sell 90 gal wavefronts at Petsmart here in Virginia.


 for like a million bucks


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

WOW! Big juicy plumpy reds... man, i hope my grows to that size soon.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

UPDATE :








They nearly killed al my neo's !!!









they're exploring the tank like crazy







no fighting YET but i'll keep an eye on them !!

















pleco and corynolus's *.* doing fine untill so far

greets


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

NO WHERE TO GO


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

new movie ! new tank ! new fish !


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (Jan 28, 2004)

great looking tank







what are the dimensions of it? in cm please


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

> piranha-lover-uk : thats a very nice tank . your fish seem mad compaired to mine what was u feeding. how old are yours and how ofter do you feed. i want to have mine feed like that.


thanks







they were mad yeah ! i was feeding them a piece of coalfish and did that every 2 days. But now i'm feeding them once a day because once in 2 days ended in 3 P's left.



> Genin : those reds you are adding are already pretty big....like 7"-8" i am guessing and you got them for that cheap. good job


Yep you're right about that they are pretty big and i payed 49.55 USD for them MAN i was lucky that day !

fishofury : thanks











> Carcharodon Carcharias : great looking tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the dimensions are : 120 x 50 x 60 cm, in inches that is : 47.24 x 19.69 x 23.62


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

awesome..when i get my 75G im goin to do the same thing....a whole documentary


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like the P's are happy together, hunting the 6 left (as far i can see) neo's. I've gave them some shrimp and mussel .. and they ate it just like there is nothing happend :laugh: I've got good feelings about the further progress.

greets


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

took some pictures of cpt. eenoog (one eye) he seems to use that tiny eye very well.. i think it's kinda special


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

UPDATE :

they almost ate all the other tankmates i only can see 2 neo's none cory's and the pleco is still in it's cave .. time to buy some new fishies


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

yesterday it was cristal clear suddenly it turned into this :


----------



## Koops2121 (Nov 24, 2003)

Where did you get the skull from? I've been looking for one for so long, but the lfs just has lame ones that are neon or they have stupid treasure all over them.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

i've just bought it @ the local lfs store.. can't order ur lfs a "real"one for ya ?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Hey man... what kind of rock is that floating there?!?!

is that pumice? That is one hell of a good idea!

-James


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

haha on the 1st pic, that's just a piece of wood that didn't sink yet ..


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's an updated full frontal pic just to see the progress


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

added a shady corner :


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam im in love


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

indeed very nice tank and fish











> Red crosses for me...
> 
> Welkom bij PFury, Killarbee: altijd leuk een paar medelanders te zien hier


helemaal meej eens, vandaar die mooie bak natuurlijk :rasp:


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

lip attack


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi,

I've added a MOVIE as you can see i almost lost my plants i've put in first. The plants in the tank atm are doing well. And i'm filtering with peat now to get a nice brown color in the water.







The other tankmates except for the pleco's are killed by the red's. and oh that rare creature waving in the reflection that's eeuh me


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice tank, Setup, And fish.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Awesome tank.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You keep immaculate care of that tank. Look how clean the glass is!!!


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

WOW! awesome setup! I love the stand too!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

> You keep immaculate care of that tank. Look how clean the glass is!!!










I just love my fish they deserve the best


----------

